# How to get a handyman Certificate ?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

- I Live in the Northeast of PA
- Have 6-7 years of experience 
- Have tools and truck
- Worked on 4-5 Homes and other small projects for other people
- Did Craigslist jobs

I want to become a licensed handyman. Ive been doing construction work almost 6-7 years now and i want to become fully licensed and have my own company. I did work in Drywall/Siding/Roofing/Flooring/Framing/Kitchen/Bathroom/Doors/...etc..

Now i want to become fully functional and have my certificate, so i would like you know if you guys have any idea on whats my next step and what will i need for it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Uniform Construction Code


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

In my state I don't think there is anything that pertains to a licensed handyman. When it comes to any mechanical work you will need to be licensed. I've worked on many buildings in my career but never held any type of certificate.......except for a journeyman's card in the UB of C&J. I was a union carpenter. 

I spent the last years of my career trimming new residential housing......no license required. The only thing that was needed was a reputation for quality work at a fair market price.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

Corday said:


> Uniform Construction Code


Good link. A few more that can help:
ehow
trustedpros


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As Sable said, PA doesn't have a specific contractor license, you just need a business license, tax numbers and liability insurance. 


I'd suggest looking into forming an LLC with friends or family, then make the LLC the owner of everything, with it's own bank account, license etc, as well as being owner of all tools and vehicles. Not sure of cost in PA, but here can form an LLC for $50 to $100.
Makes it a bit easier with taxes and expenses.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------

